# ID Please



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

I saw these guys at one of my local pet shops $50.00 each. I am not sure if they were labeled right one said red throat the other wasn't taged. Don't know if thew are worth it, they are around the 4" mark. 














THANKS


----------



## po0p (Jan 2, 2007)

rickstsi said:


> I saw these guys at one of my local pet shops $50.00 each. I am not sure if they were labeled right one said red throat the other wasn't taged. Don't know if thew are worth it, they are around the 4" mark.
> View attachment 162903
> 
> View attachment 162904
> ...


Not sure about the first one, I'm not good at Identifying juvie serras, but the second fish looks like a super red to me. I could be wrong.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Top picture is a S. Sanchezi and the bottom pic is a P. Nattereri.... $50 bucks a pop sounds kinda steep to me. I'm guessing they're only about 4-5 inches by looking at the pics.


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

GoJamieGo said:


> Top picture is a S. Sanchezi and the bottom pic is a P. Nattereri.... $50 bucks a pop sounds kinda steep to me. I'm guessing they're only about 4-5 inches by looking at the pics.


the first is a sanchezi, the second is the strangest RB i have ever seen


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

The top one looks like a sanchezi and the bottom one is definately a natt which is not worth $50.


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks guys!!! I thought they were a little expensive too.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

As stated above, the first fish is a S. Sanchezi, and the second is a Nattereri.

A S. Sanchezi for that size should go for around $40, so a $50 price tag is not all that bad. $50 for the second one is high.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

50 for a sanshezi isnt bad. i ended up paying 120 for mine after shipping.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm no moderator, but I believe this thread should be under the "ID" section?


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Top = Sanchezi like everyone has said

Bottom = Super red. the head shape says it all.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Mattones said:


> Top = Sanchezi like everyone has said
> 
> Bottom = Super red. the head shape says it all.


I think the natt is just melnurished that's all.


----------



## 35655 (Feb 18, 2007)

i think S.Sanchezi...


----------



## suhongy (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah I got my sanchez for 60 at lfs. They classified it as a black


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

^^yeah 'm pretty sure that happens often. i wouldnt buy anything under 5 inches (serra) from anyone unless i'm sure they know their stuff.


----------



## elongatus (Feb 6, 2003)

Not a verv good pic. but appears to be a underfed Eigenmani. Years ago, just about all LFS,s sold them as Red Throats. The portion from his head to dorsal should be filled out and rounded. Its terminal band is in the v section of the caudal reagion and hyaline on the remander of the fin. If it were a Sanchezi it would have a terminal band at the edge of the caudal fin. The second pic. is a natt.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

can u get some better pictures..


----------

